# Paphiopedilum hangianum ‘First Class’



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 18, 2021)

Today I went to John M. and picked up this famous hangianum posted many years ago as ‘First Class Charlie’. It is as stunning in person as in the pics. Thank you John for parting with it under my care. I’m just ecstatic!

Flowers measure 15-cm NS, with a lemony ‘Menthos’ fragrance. First flower was bruised in bud but second flower opened flawlessly. Substance is thick with a satiny texture, downy in petal base. Color is creamy yellow, almost butter yellow. Plant is very compact at tip to tip

NS = 15 cm
Petals = 8 cmL x 7 cmW
Dorsal = 7 cmL x 6 cmW
Synsepal = 7 cmL x 7 cmW
Pouch = 4.5 cmW x 5 cmL
Plant = 25 cm total width
Max leaf size = 13 cm x 5 cm










As John mentioned to me, the flowers can get bigger on a single bloom plant carrying more strength. Currently it has to divide resources to two heavy flowers.

I’m tempted to rename plant to ‘MoonCake’.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 18, 2021)

Looks nice!
Did charlie say hello?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 18, 2021)

cnycharles said:


> Looks nice!
> Did charlie say hello?


Unfortunately Charlie passed away. He’s in doggie Heaven now. He’s been succeeded by Molly, who looks exactly like him.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 18, 2021)

I’m very sorry to hear that, though glad there is a new friend


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 18, 2021)

What is that splotch on one dorsal?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 18, 2021)

cnycharles said:


> I’m very sorry to hear that, though glad there is a new friend


My sincerest apologies to John. I made a mistake. Charlie is still alive, albeit older. Molly is his new companion.


----------



## Paphluvr (Apr 18, 2021)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 18, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> What is that splotch on one dorsal?


That was a bud bruise from rubbing on a leaf at back dorsal sepal that grew with flower expansion and possible condensation in GH.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 18, 2021)

that is a nice one.
Very stout leaves. Are these 'good' hangianums polyploid?


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 18, 2021)

Very nice and thanks for showing. I have a large hangianum that is doing great and has been easy to grow. Waiting on a bloom...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 18, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> that is a nice one.
> Very stout leaves. Are these 'good' hangianums polyploid?


I assume that this one is as it has been self sterile so far in the attempts to breed it. I may send pollen to some breeders to attempt on their plants.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 18, 2021)

Duck Slipper said:


> Very nice and thanks for showing. I have a large hangianum that is doing great and has been easy to grow. Waiting on a bloom...


I'm curious on the culture for your plant?


----------



## monocotman (Apr 19, 2021)

Wow that is quite a flower!
David


----------



## GuRu (Apr 19, 2021)

Holy cow, what a nice Paph. hangianum no matter if it's 'First Class Charlie' or 'MoonCake'


----------



## musa (Apr 19, 2021)

Wow, that is an amazing flower!!! 
It is a pitty that it is reluctant to self propagation...


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 19, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I'm curious on the culture for your plant?


I have had it for approximately two years. After I got it, it’s leaves turned a slight yellow. I repotted it into a 4” Rand air cone pot with A standard coarse New Zealand fir bark mix, and mulched it with Sphagnum moss. It now sits at the far edge of a 6 bulb T5’s light about 20” from edge of fixture. Right now it is getting some early morning direct sunlight and will continue for another hour or so. It has a 30.5 cm. Leaf spread. It spent last summer outside and will be moved outside shortly. I alternate with two different fertilizers at every watering at 100 ppm nitrogen. K-lite and Peter’s Excel Cal-Mag. Watering is every 3 or 4 days.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 19, 2021)

Duck Slipper said:


> I have had it for approximately two years. After I got it, it’s leaves turned a slight yellow. I repotted it into a 4” Rand air cone pot with A standard coarse New Zealand fir bark mix, and mulched it with Sphagnum moss. It now sits at the far edge of a 6 bulb T5’s light about 20” from edge of fixture. Right now it is getting some early morning direct sunlight and will continue for another hour or so. It has a 30.5 cm. Leaf spread. It spent last summer outside and will be moved outside shortly. I alternate with two different fertilizers at every watering at 100 ppm nitrogen. K-lite and Peter’s Excel Cal-Mag. Watering is every 3 or 4 days.View attachment 27053


Looks so healthy! Thanks for sharing culture ... very helpful as I’m repotting this one soon.


----------



## Hien (Apr 19, 2021)

this hangianum has quite a few excellent traits:
-flower is big yet remain round (without having thin elongated dorsal & thin floppy petals)
-big flower yet not large vegetation part (some hangianums' leaves can be very big)


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2021)

A 2 bloom hang with small leaves, you suck!  Nice acquisition.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 19, 2021)

Beautiful big flowers on a compact plant is always a plus!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 19, 2021)

Safe at home now... so more pics lol:


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 19, 2021)

I’ll start the que- I’d love a division lol


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 19, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> I’ll start the que- I’d love a division lol


LOL... You might have to wait about 10 years though. Very slowwwww....


----------



## kiwi (Apr 19, 2021)

That’s a great flower and plant. You are lucky to have it in your collection


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 19, 2021)

Outstanding clone.


----------



## Stone (Apr 19, 2021)

A completely magnificent flower! The leaf shot show how much K (and possibly other nutrients) has been removed from the leaves.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 20, 2021)

Stone said:


> A completely magnificent flower! The leaf shot show how much K (and possibly other nutrients) has been removed from the leaves.


You think it may be depleted of nutrients?


----------



## lori.b (Apr 20, 2021)

Beautiful plant and great pics. I've had my hangianum since acquiring it as a seedling in 2013. It bloomed in 2019 and the second growth is well on its way. It's happy growing in Orchiata/perlite/charcoal in a plastic mesh pot and within months of repotting it last year the roots had already grown outside of the mesh. I really think they like an open mix in a pot that allows a lot of air circulation. Your plant looks like it was quite happy growing in a plastic mesh pot too so I'd repot it into another one with some fresh mix and not change things up too much.


----------



## sunset (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Hien (Apr 20, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I assume that this one is as it has been self sterile so far in the attempts to breed it. I may send pollen to some breeders to attempt on their plants.


If I was you I will self it anyway, 2 flowers are enough to self , and saving some pollens at the same time . Since one never knows the circumstance why previous attempts by other peoples failed. The failing could be attributed to many variables:
-could be the timing , too early after its flower opened , or too late
-smearing the pollen , or smashing it in a solution before put on etc..
-or just pure luck , one never know .(one time I put a parvi paph pollen on a phrag , and it did take , resulted in a single plant , unfortunately after received it from the lab , I am not good with seedling, I killed it)


----------



## jlosaw (Apr 20, 2021)

Love it


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 20, 2021)

lori.b said:


> Beautiful plant and great pics. I've had my hangianum since acquiring it as a seedling in 2013. It bloomed in 2019 and the second growth is well on its way. It's happy growing in Orchiata/perlite/charcoal in a plastic mesh pot and within months of repotting it last year the roots had already grown outside of the mesh. I really think they like an open mix in a pot that allows a lot of air circulation. Your plant looks like it was quite happy growing in a plastic mesh pot too so I'd repot it into another one with some fresh mix and not change things up too much.



Thanks Lori for the tip. What a great looking plant yours is. Does the bottom roots sit in a water tray? What’s your culture conditions throughout the year?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 20, 2021)

Hien said:


> If I was you I will self it anyway, 2 flowers are enough to self , and saving some pollens at the same time . Since one never knows the circumstance why previous attempts by other peoples failed. The failing could be attributed to many variables:
> -could be the timing , too early after its flower opened , or too late
> -smearing the pollen , or smashing it in a solution before put on etc..
> -or just pure luck , one never know .(one time I put a parvi paph pollen on a phrag , and it did take , resulted in a single plant , unfortunately after received it from the lab , I am not good with seedling, I killed it)


So I got good news. The first attempt did result in germination but transplanting failed. So I will self the plant. And send the rest of pollens to other breeders.

Will you attempt the cross again for phrag/paph? What species did you use?


----------



## lori.b (Apr 20, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Thanks Lori for the tip. What a great looking plant yours is. Does the bottom roots sit in a water tray? What’s your culture conditions throughout the year?


My hangie thanks you. The roots don't sit in a water tray. I set the mesh pot on top of that 3" saucer (inverted) so air can circulate under the pot. Then I set them both inside the shallow larger pot the plant was sitting on in the picture. So I suppose some water stays a while after watering but it would definitely be evaporated by the end of the day. For year round culture I keep it pretty consistent with watering/fertilizing twice a week. I give weaker fertilizer in the winter and don't water too heavily. In the warmer weather I mist daily along with the twice weekly watering and make sure it gets a good soaking on the watering days. I grow it on the top shelf under T12 lights (I have an old light stand) but it gets A LOT of supplemental light from two skylights in my grow room. In the warmer months I leave one skylight open so it also enjoys the fresh air from outside along with the air circulating from a fan that I have going most of the day. The nights can cool down quite a bit with the skylight open, which I think it also enjoys. Good luck with your new baby!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 21, 2021)

Based on your culture I’m putting my net pot into a clear plastic container with leca clay on bottom. There is ample air between the net and plastic to allow air exchange. This way I can still see inside and check roots, while not letting water touch the net bottom. Might poke a few holes on sides too.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Apr 22, 2021)

Stunning! I echo the comments of others.


----------



## musa (Apr 22, 2021)

That is a great idea! I'll have to try net pots next repotting...
Now I have transparent pots in opaque ones just to prevent algae and still have full view on the roots.


----------



## Justin (Apr 22, 2021)

Ha i think you just invented "semi-semi hydro" culture 

BTW I would absolutely self this.


----------



## JimNJ (Apr 22, 2021)

Amazing blooms - and perfect name!


----------



## lori.b (Apr 24, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Based on your culture I’m putting my net pot into a clear plastic container with leca clay on bottom. There is ample air between the net and plastic to allow air exchange. This way I can still see inside and check roots, while not letting water touch the net bottom. Might poke a few holes on sides too.
> 
> View attachment 27081
> View attachment 27080
> View attachment 27082


Great idea Leslie! My roots are too crowded in the outer pot the net pot was in so I thought I'd try the same thing. Picture enclosed. The roots have already begun this season's growth so I'll keep a close watch on how they do in their new clear outer pot.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 24, 2021)

That looks amazing Lori! We might have started a new trend lol. Keep me posted.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 24, 2021)

So today I harvested pollen and pollinated the largest flower at back which opened first. There were ten attempts as pollen did not stick. Every time I thought I had succeeded, it fell off when I took my eyes off it. (I can’t keep pollen on by staring at it all night lol).

Tried to wet the toothpick with saliva but not much success. Eventually it stuck with several smaller pieces.

Luckily I could break the pollen of both flowers into smaller chunks to send to various breeders, while keeping backups for myself.

Here are pics of the flower after sex lol. I added measurements and a peek at the pollen on stigma from side (R-rated lol).











I’ll check tomorrow to see if pollen stuck. If not I’ll attempt again.


----------



## musa (Apr 25, 2021)

Good luck!
Is there a reason why you cut the dorsal, too?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 25, 2021)

musa said:


> Good luck!
> Is there a reason why you cut the dorsal, too?


That dorsal was where the dark bruising spread from the a tiny dot to 1/3 of the petal. I didn’t want it to affect the ovary section so I cut it off. Better to be safe.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 25, 2021)

Also with the kind permission of John M. who I bought this plant from, I have decided to rename this cultivar ‘Mammoth’.

The name reflects the humongous size as well as the fullness (and girth) of the flowers.

Since I now own the only plant, and no divisions were ever made, it was a benefit bestowed on any new owner of a single unique plant to rename it. 

I must acknowledge and thank John and Charlie for holding the title until now.


----------



## Rockbend (Apr 25, 2021)

Parvi pollen is a PITA! I refer to Parvi pollen as 'chunks of candle wax' as opposed to the gooey jelly of most other pollen.

Things I have done to get the Parvi pollen to stick to a stigma:
- Cattleya, Den, or even Phal stigmatic fluid. I understand there might be plant hormones in the fluid and might give you a 'false pregnancy', but it seems to work. I'll even cut off a Catt flower I don't care about and dunk the Parvi pollen directly into the Catt stigma to goo it up
- Honey - my buddy loves to use it but I think it's too watery and problematic
- Put the non-Parvi pollen onto the Parvi stigma.


----------



## Hien (Apr 28, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> So I got good news. The first attempt did result in germination but transplanting failed. So I will self the plant. And send the rest of pollens to other breeders.
> 
> Will you attempt the cross again for phrag/paph? What species did you use?


I really hope I kept the record some where because actually I just did it for fun at the time, like crossing oncidium with phalaenopsis & dendrobium . The photos below show the only one paph/phrag result seedling from the cross, and I killed it !


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 29, 2021)

Interesting... you know what parents you used?

Are those aerial roots?


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 29, 2021)

I've heard a tiny dot of honey works as glue


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 29, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> I've heard a tiny dot of honey works as glue


I will keep honey handy for next time !!

Since I have never had problems before with pollinating other Paph species, it surprised me. I guess hangianums are different this way? 

What are other people’s experiences with this species?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 29, 2021)

Did you self it? 
Using a fluid from other orchids/plants might risk virus infection potentially? 
What I do with pollen sac that won't stick is to simply squash it gently with toothpick on the clean plastic surface. Then, the gooey yellow stuff comes out. I would then use part of it to spread over the stigma surface. Save the rest if I intend to use it in the future.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 29, 2021)

Regarding the potting method, I see possible headache in the near future. 
What would you do when all the roots start growing out through side slits of the mesh pot? It would be a painful job to have to carefully cut the pot without hurting the roots to relieve them to repot. 
If this was my plant, I would just use a regular pot with much smaller side slits or without any holes on the side. Just some drainage holes at the bottom.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 29, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Did you self it?
> Using a fluid from other orchids/plants might risk virus infection potentially?
> What I do with pollen sac that won't stick is to simply squash it gently with toothpick on the clean plastic surface. Then, the gooey yellow stuff comes out. I would then use part of it to spread over the stigma surface. Save the rest if I intend to use it in the future.


Yes I selfed it... tried crushing the pollen into mush too... the stigma just isn’t sticky. Luckily the pollen is still on 3 days later. Not moving plant or spraying flowers.

Good news is that the flower is senescing and ovary looks more swollen than other flower. 






The other flower is still fresh even though I extracted the pollen. Wonder how long it will stay like this? Still the menthos candy smell coming out from it. The sweetest in any paphs I’ve encountered. And very distinctive. Strongest in the morning.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 29, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Regarding the potting method, I see possible headache in the near future.
> What would you do when all the roots start growing out through side slits of the mesh pot? It would be a painful job to have to carefully cut the pot without hurting the roots to relieve them to repot.
> If this was my plant, I would just use a regular pot with much smaller side slits or without any holes on the side. Just some drainage holes at the bottom.


Agreed. It’s not ideal and I did wanted to repot it swc, but I can’t disturb roots now as I’m asking it to hold a pod. So I’ll repot after the pod is harvested and new growths present. 

I’ll have to drill air holes at the bottom of the outside plastic container.


----------



## Hien (Apr 29, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Interesting... you know what parents you used?
> 
> Are those aerial roots?


I really have to dig back if I still keep the cross' parentage (I think perhaps, I did 3 crosses between paph x phrag and vice versa, this is the only one that produced , and just one plantlet from flask) I was even less experience then , that was why It couldn't survive (just because inexperience, I didn't know better about differences between species & genera , chromosome numbers , therefore all the weird crosses, a more learned orchidist may not do it), the roots did seem to grow out of the medium like you said (maybe the chemical substrate , or because of the strange hybrid nature made it grew crazily)


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 30, 2021)

Hien said:


> I really have to dig back if I still keep the cross' parentage (I think perhaps, I did 3 crosses between paph x phrag and vice versa, this is the only one that produced , and just one plantlet from flask) I was even less experience then , that was why It couldn't survive (just because inexperience, I didn't know better about differences between species & genera , chromosome numbers , therefore all the weird crosses, a more learned orchidist may not do it), the roots did seem to grow out of the medium like you said (maybe the chemical substrate , or because of the strange hybrid nature made it grew crazily)


If you can find those notes, it will be interesting to check compatibility.

From my research on OrchidWiz, 14 of these intergenerics were made (using henryanum, dayanum, micranthum with Grande, schmilii and longifolium, plus others).

Only one Phragmipaphium (Phrphm) was awarded as Hanes Magic ‘Bion’ AD/AOS in 1982 described as ‘an unusual flower, intermediate in several ways between parents’. It used Paph stoneii x Phrag Albopurpureum.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 6, 2021)

So something peculiar is happening with this hangianum. Might be a trait of the species.

You see, fourteen days after pollen was taken out, the unpollinated flower is still fresh and firm, even sending fragrance in the morning. Great potential cut flower.

Today at dusk:


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 14, 2021)

So a week has passed and the flower is still in good shape (6 weeks since opening). I’m amazed at this longevity. 

I wonder how much longer it would last if I didn’t have to do my backup plan, and that is to self pollinate it as the first pod is showing a black tip (might be infected?).

Flower Today:



Black tip first pod:




Pollen on stigma by magic of saliva :


----------



## lori.b (May 14, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> So a week has passed and the flower is still in good shape (6 weeks since opening). I’m amazed at this longevity.
> 
> I wonder how much longer it would last if I didn’t have to do my backup plan, and that is to self pollinate it as the first pod is showing a black tip (might be infected?).
> 
> ...


Mine stayed in bloom for a full two months.


----------



## Guldal (May 14, 2021)

Glorious luminousity! A plant and flowers to die for! I'm already in extremis!!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 30, 2021)

So a little update. The second pod seems to be developing nicely with no browning.

The first pod that had trouble at the tip with yellowing and then spreading brown spots seem to have stabilized. Looks like I may have two pods!

Yikes, that’s a lot of seeds. Might have to send to seed banks around the world lol.


----------



## Paphman910 (May 30, 2021)

It is looking good!


----------



## monocotman (May 30, 2021)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 30, 2021)




----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 9, 2021)

Update: pods are still ok with the dark mark slightly elongated on the first pod, but it’s still hanging on. 






Happy to report there is a new growth, possibly a second buried in another side. You see the tiny one buried in last pic on plant right.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 9, 2021)

good luck


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 10, 2021)

Your hangianum is really healthy. Just be very careful with fertilizing with coconut husk media.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 10, 2021)

If everything goes well and the germination is high, species usually yield quite high fortunately, I would like one good looking flask.
I might have something for you that would be of interest.  
I'm aware this is not the fastest growing plant and it is a selfing, but there is always going to be few exceptional seedlings among the bunch.
Flasks are also allowed to travel across the border easily if I understand it correctly. 

For now, I 'm just a bit concerned about the fungal(?) issues that are expanding on the seed pod. Hopefully the lab technician will properly sterilize everything when the time comes.
Best of luck!! This is such a fine plant where the plant isn't too big which is typically the case for hangianum while the flower has such nice shape and size to it.
May the force be with you!! hehe


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 10, 2021)

Paphman910 said:


> Your hangianum is really healthy. Just be very careful with fertilizing with coconut husk media.


Thanks for tip. I will repot once pods are done and new growths about to root.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 10, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> If everything goes well and the germination is high, species usually yield quite high fortunately, I would like one good looking flask.
> I might have something for you that would be of interest.
> I'm aware this is not the fastest growing plant and it is a selfing, but there is always going to be few exceptional seedlings among the bunch.
> Flasks are also allowed to travel across the border easily if I understand it correctly.
> ...


Absolutely we can trade flasks…. There are some plants you have I’m drooling for lol. 

Let’s hope that brown streak on pod #1 doesn’t affect seeds too much. If so, the second pod is why I backed it up…


----------



## SouthPark (Aug 10, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> My sincerest apologies to John. I made a mistake. Charlie is still alive, albeit older. Molly is his new companion.



DLE ------ you forgot which one ...... ?

Ok ...... changing the topic right away. Mooncake is fitting! Very nice!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 10, 2021)

SouthPark said:


> DLE ------ you forgot which one ...... ?
> 
> Ok ...... changing the topic right away. Mooncake is fitting! Very nice!


Both Molly and Charlie are alive! 

Actually not ‘MoonCake’ anymore lol. 

I’ve renamed this hangianum to ‘Mammoth’


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 11, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Absolutely we can trade flasks…. There are some plants you have I’m drooling for lol.
> 
> Let’s hope that brown streak on pod #1 doesn’t affect seeds too much. If so, the second pod is why I backed it up…


Hope this will work out. The plant & flower is so nice!! And then, you or anyone out there should do outcross with its progeny.

Message me the list of what you want but trading flasks would be easier than dealing with plants. To further entice you, a couple of possible flasks in the near future are (brachy x micranthum) x Fanaticum & Magic Lantern x In-Charm Handel.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 12, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Hope this will work out. The plant & flower is so nice!! And then, you or anyone out there should do outcross with its progeny.
> 
> Message me the list of what you want but trading flasks would be easier than dealing with plants. To further entice you, a couple of possible flasks in the near future are (brachy x micranthum) x Fanaticum & Magic Lantern x In-Charm Handel.


Sounds like a plan lol…


----------



## Guldal (Aug 13, 2021)

Good work, Leslie... send some of the offspring my way!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 16, 2021)

Leslie

When you have time, please go through my older threads and make a list of things you want a division of.
Otherwise, I might throw or give them away. I tend to go through this "cleansing" session every now and then to open up space for shopping new plants or for growing seedlings, or I randomly just toss things out that I no longer feel too attached.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 16, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Leslie
> 
> When you have time, please go through my older threads and make a list of things you want a division of.
> Otherwise, I might throw or give them away. I tend to go through this "cleansing" session every now and then to open up space for shopping new plants or for growing seedlings, or I randomly just toss things out that I no longer feel too attached.


Ok I will do that thanks!! I’ll PM you when I do.


----------



## Tom499 (Aug 16, 2021)

Awesome!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 17, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Otherwise, I might throw or give them away. I tend to go through this "cleansing" session every now and then to open up space for shopping new plants or for growing seedlings, or I randomly just toss things out that I no longer feel too attached.


Hello!!?!?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 18, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Hello!!?!?


I’m spontaneous & unpredictable. I just dump things out every now and then.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 20, 2021)

Leslie, Wanted to p.m. you, or as they now say, start a conversation with you. Can you P.M. me.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 21, 2021)

Bob in Albany N.Y. said:


> Leslie, Wanted to p.m. you, or as they now say, start a conversation with you. Can you P.M. me.



ok done. Check mail icon on top righ?


----------



## Djthomp28 (Aug 22, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I’m spontaneous & unpredictable. I just dump things out every now and then.


I need to learn how to do this.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 22, 2021)

Djthomp28 said:


> I need to learn how to do this.


I hold plants until they die lol.
Or send them to my buddy’s ICU .


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 5, 2021)

I have some wonderful news! The first pod which had a threatened pregnancy finally split open tonight and produced tons of seed! Apparently the ‘infection’ was only on surface superficial layer and did not contaminate the dry seeds inside. Gestation was only 4 months which was surprising to me as other species took 6-12 months!





The second pod is one month behind. So hopefully more seeds.

I’m just happy the pods have not weakened the plant as two new growths are emerging nicely.


----------



## lori.b (Sep 5, 2021)

How exciting! Hangianums all 'round!!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Sep 5, 2021)

That is wonderful news, and so quickly that it surprised me. Lets hope the second pod also gives you lots of seed.


----------



## GuRu (Sep 16, 2021)

Hopefully all seeds will germinate and if they do.....there will be a forest of P. hangianum in your apartment. Lol


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 15, 2021)

Happy to report that the second pod has matured and on its way to lab.

Also it has 3 new growths!!! It’s clumping!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 15, 2021)

That is great news. Any idea how long they need to stay in the lab?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 16, 2021)

Bob in Albany N.Y. said:


> That is great news. Any idea how long they need to stay in the lab?


I’d say they will be ready in 1.5 years lol


----------



## richgarrison (Oct 16, 2021)

works for me i plan on living at least 5 more years... 

how do we get in line for a flask?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 11, 2022)

Thought I’d update the four new growths with this video. Hope it loads!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 11, 2022)

Sorry, but I can't seem to get this to play. Is it working for others?


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 11, 2022)

I can’t either.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 11, 2022)

Bob in Albany N.Y. said:


> Sorry, but I can't seem to get this to play. Is it working for others?


Hmmm not sure what else I can do to make it playable? Maybe take vdo with this forum?


----------



## JLOG (Apr 12, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Thought I’d update the four new growths with this video. Hope it loads!


Amazing hangianum Leslie!! I didn’t see this file, but it is impressive. Four new growths means a great culture. What about the seedlings?? Is working on??


----------



## Martin (Apr 12, 2022)

I was able to download and watch in my Phone. Looks healthy and happy!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 12, 2022)

JLOG said:


> Amazing hangianum Leslie!! I didn’t see this file, but it is impressive. Four new growths means a great culture. What about the seedlings?? Is working on??


Thanks JLOG. It's my second attempt at a hangianum (first one died miserably a decade ago  ).

The seeds were sent a few months ago but so far no info on germination yet.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 12, 2022)

Martin said:


> I was able to download and watch in my Phone. Looks healthy and happy!


Thanks Martin.

What phone are you using? I uploaded the vdo from iPhone camera. Perhaps its Apple OS compatibility only? I can't play on my computer either with this link.


----------



## Martin (Apr 12, 2022)

I have a Shift Phone with Android.


----------



## JLOG (Apr 12, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Thanks JLOG. It's my second attempt at a hangianum (first one died miserably a decade ago  ).
> 
> The seeds were sent a few months ago but so far no info on germination yet.


This time seems you can do it! And very well!
Cross my fingers, those seeds deserves to grow


----------



## BrucherT (Apr 12, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Thought I’d update the four new growths with this video. Hope it loads!


Opens right up for me but I don’t know what I’m looking at. Is it P. hangianum? Looks very different from my baby.

who does your flasking? Might one preorder?


----------



## Penetang (Apr 12, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Thought I’d update the four new growths with this video. Hope it loads!


Very nice and healthy looking.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 12, 2022)

BrucherT said:


> Opens right up for me but I don’t know what I’m looking at. Is it P. hangianum? Looks very different from my baby.
> 
> who does your flasking? Might one preorder?


Yes that’s the hangianum with the new growths. 

They are flasked with Shane at Orchids Origin in US.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 13, 2022)

Very nice! Was able to open red link on safari/iphone


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 4, 2023)

@DrLeslieEe - any updates on how these are coming along?


----------



## Guldal (Jan 4, 2023)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Thought I’d update the four new growths with this video. Hope it loads!


Looks great, Leslie! How are the babies faring?

And by the way: A Happy and Floriferous New Year to you! Kind regards, Jens


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 5, 2023)

Djthomp28 said:


> @DrLeslieEe - any updates on how these are coming along?


I have not received any news of any ready from Shane yet. But I’ll let you guys know when I hear it.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 5, 2023)

Guldal said:


> Looks great, Leslie! How are the babies faring?
> 
> And by the way: A Happy and Floriferous New Year to you! Kind regards, Jens


Ditto back to you Jens and all my ST friends! 

I’m in Brazil now on my ‘orchid expedition’ in the Amazon. I’ll post soon.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 5, 2023)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Ditto back to you Jens and all my ST friends!
> 
> I’m in Brazil now on my ‘orchid expedition’ in the Amazon. I’ll post soon.


Enjoy!!


----------



## mSummers (Jan 5, 2023)

lost track of this thread. Glad to hear the pods produced seed. Fingers crossed for good germination and many flasks!


----------



## Hien (Friday at 11:22 AM)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Ditto back to you Jens and all my ST friends!
> 
> I’m in Brazil now on my ‘orchid expedition’ in the Amazon. I’ll post soon.


wow, in Brazil for an orchid expedition , Leslie  ,
while the rest of us shivering in winter


----------

